# GOOD oatmeal based shampoo?



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm looking for a top of the line, HIGH quality, oatmeal based shampoo for Frag's skin. He has allergies very bad, and his skin is dry and flakey like crazy. I want a very good shampoo that will help his skin out. Can anyone recommend something? I don't care what I have to pay or where I have to order it from.


----------



## ipreferpi (May 9, 2009)

I'd recommend Shea Pet sulfate free shampoo paired with one of their conditioners. Really nice product (a little goes a long way), and much more gentle and soothing than any of the oatmeal products I've ever been able to find.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

ipreferpi said:


> I'd recommend Shea Pet sulfate free shampoo paired with one of their conditioners. Really nice product (a little goes a long way), and much more gentle and soothing than any of the oatmeal products I've ever been able to find.


Ah, okay. I was under the assumption that oatmeal based shampoos were the best for dry skin. Thank you for the recommendation!


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Does anyone else have good suggestions? I would like some choice.. haha.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Stay away from Oatmeal shampoos. Most are actually drying. (We use Oatmeal poultices, etc. on chicken pox, etc, right?) Go with a conditioning shampoo, and be sure its ALL rinsed, very well. Add some omega fatties to his diet, and make sure he is on a good quality food. Dry skin is almost always from the inside out. Salmon oil is a great additive to a good quality food. And Halo Dream Coat is a wonderful product also.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Graco22 said:


> Stay away from Oatmeal shampoos. Most are actually drying. (We use Oatmeal poultices, etc. on chicken pox, etc, right?) Go with a conditioning shampoo, and be sure its ALL rinsed, very well. Add some omega fatties to his diet, and make sure he is on a good quality food. Dry skin is almost always from the inside out. Salmon oil is a great additive to a good quality food. And Halo Dream Coat is a wonderful product also.


Really? I always thought Oatmeal shampoo was the way to go... 

He's already on high quality food and fish oil, there's nothing more to improve there...


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

No. Oatmeal is drying. There are much better choices in shampoos out there. Oatmeal is WAY overrated.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Hm, interesting, thanks for letting me know. 

Is there any specific hydrating/moisturizing shampoo/conditioner you'd recommend?


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

I would use a regular, mild shampoo, my favorite "over the counter" being Fresh N Clean regular, followed by Coat Handler conditioner. If you want to order a shampoo, ideally, use EZ Groom's Ultra Sheen Medicated, and let it sit for 15-20 minutes before rinsing. That will soak all the flakies off, and it does a great job of hydrating the coat and skin,leaving it shiny and soft. No conditioner after if you use the EZ Groom.


----------



## sizzledog (Nov 23, 2008)

I really like Nature's Specialties line of products - not sure which one would work in your situation, but the company is very willing to answer questions. Espana Silk is another great company.


----------



## amberly (Feb 6, 2011)

i'm once again agreeing with graco22.
Avoid the oatmeal if your dog is dry skin. Maybe try something with Aloe and vitamin E. I'm still getting use to the whole no oatmeal baffle myself so the time being I found Tropiclean's Aloe shampoo and I let it soak for a few mins while I massage the dog. Also what is your dog eating ect ect? Also even if your dog is on a good diet, something in that diet may not be working for your dog inparticular so it could still result in a food issue. Some dogs need more or less of certain things. Also did the dryness just come about during the winter season or is it something that your dog has typically had for awhile? I've also had good luck with neem oil shampoos for dogs with flaky skin. Sometimes the smell is well def a lot different than what most people are use too exspecially if you don't use natural oils often, but it'll help with the skin and leave your dog with a nice shiny coat. so I'd say Neem or Aloe shampoos.

Good Luck!


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

I get these for my office manager's doberman http://www.amazon.com/Nature-Made-Triple-Omega-Safflower/dp/B001ECX38Y Their skin and coat looks great!


----------



## Masterjedi688 (Apr 27, 2009)

sizzledog said:


> I really like Nature's Specialties line of products - not sure which one would work in your situation, but the company is very willing to answer questions. Espana Silk is another great company.


I see your a huuuge Dobie fan. I love dobies too. Don't have any, but one day I will. And the Corgis were thrown in for added flavor and color? I love them too.


----------



## Poxgoo (Feb 24, 2011)

The best the best the best...

Earthbath All Natural Oatmeal and Aloe Shampoo, 16-Ounce


----------



## Silvicen (Dec 30, 2010)

I have had good results with Tomlyn Nova Pearls Shampoo and Conditioner.


----------

